# Hernias, any travelers got em, know ways to cope?



## misanthropicrustacian (Jan 10, 2016)

So I know I need to get mine surgically operated on eventually but I'm just curious if thres anyone whos managed to leathertramp it with a fat pack for long periods of time and manage doin physical labor a fair amount? Also I've heard just walking in general is one of he best workout for the body but not only that not lie any other where it can help strengthen many muscle groups all around the groin and waist area(obviously legs and up, )but that is where my hernia is so irk if that could help?

Also I Have mad attempt to actually get it fixed , the first was up in Truckee ,ca where I hung around that town and lake Tahoe for over a month waiting to have t fixed , now mind you I have san Diego medical , or have,( hope I still have it ) but I asked the doctors there if that would be a problem since I was in placer co and they said it wouldn't be a problem , but long story short,, come the day of my surgery they denied me because it wa placer co medical which is what I assed them in he first place and gt so passed told temp their system sucks , and left to work out in Colorado, way since then I tried signingnup in mass for mas health but that teas a while and no horseless her can be too brutal for me in the winter tim, even though I'm from here, so I'm panning on getting it fixed back ou in Cali an hopefully getting I right this time.
I guess i just want to ask if None ha been through te some , find ways to deal with it, one way I deal with it is I don't eat aot of food at one time , because wen I get too full it bulges out a little an become alot more uncomfortable, which fucking sucks to have to control he amount you eat cu I'm a skinny lil fucker and I'm already losing more weight from dealing with this
any way people . Much love ad gratitude, this is my cry for help, lol,, (but not really)

Also id like to her if anyone whos dealt with the some o knows someone who has used holistic healing practices for hernias that work, one of my uncles told be acupuncture helped his somewhat but idk how much


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 10, 2016)

Those fuckers up there need to get a better system I tried for foodies in SLT and they denied me because my address on my ID said my dad's house and I wasn't staying there. I was camping out and at my friends. And if your under 21(which I was at the time) you can't get them if your living with family the lady thought I was lying. I've seen people go through all the BS of getting them and walked away with a monthly total of $17! Wtf! Sorry totally off topic I just get pissed at the dumb hill billies in my hometown area. I really hope your hernia gets better and I couldn't imagine what it would be like to have to deal with that while traveling


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DNNJNQ8/





There you go, now you can be a cripple just like me.
I had the surgery (which failed). Now I wear this thing. It is uncomfortable, comes in right and left. If you rock it over your underwear like they recommend, you will have a hard time pissing.

Great reason to go commando, bro.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Jan 15, 2016)

damn I thought thought those surgeries fo hernias were usual fail safe, my dad ha one ad his fuckwd up but that's because he started working right away too soon, and he's old, well interesting thankyou


----------



## Eyegor (Jan 16, 2016)

Controlling your intake, limiting exertion, traction with legs elevated and pain control of your choice. Western, Eastern, traditional, alternative; there are many routes to pain relief. Always be aware of possible fever, redness, lethargy, or sudden onset extreme pain. These are signs of sepsis. A systemic infection. Last piece of advice. Range of motion can often be a worse enemy than pure exertion. 
Good luck and please seek medical care when you can.


----------



## Babo (Jan 17, 2016)

This is more preventative than healing, but back braces are an awesome investment for anyone carrying around back packs all the time. They also make back packs that have that sort of thing built in. Pretty expensive, but they seem ideal.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Jan 17, 2016)

Eyegor said:


> Controlling your intake, limiting exertion, traction with legs elevated and pain control of your choice. Western, Eastern, traditional, alternative; there are many routes to pain relief. Always be aware of possible fever, redness, lethargy, or sudden onset extreme pain. These are signs of sepsis. A systemic infection. Last piece of advice. Range of motion can often be a worse enemy than pure exertion.
> Good luck and please seek medical care when you can.


Thank you so much, I just got back to san Diego an sw a doctor to make sure I still have medi-CAL and I do , I'm planning on getting I fixed here because ill have a nice living situation spot to heal . I got a surgeons number from th hospital


----------

